# Ultra-Fill



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

For some odd reason, this stuff is starting to take off around here....either that or I've fallen into a network of people who know it and like it. I did a small job yesterday with the stuff over sand finish (the kind that some knucklehead rolled on badly) and got it looking just like American Clay without the color...and material costs are 1/3 of clay (but you have to paint it) I've got a house to do with the stuff week after next too. Add to that it's the best deep fill mud on the market (that I've seen).

I wish they made different set times though, and cleaning the stuff is obnoxious with all the fiberglass and foam beads..


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Vario guarantees to 2", Hamiltons only to 1".

I love the **** even after putting on like 40-50 bags in two weeks haha.
You just have to designate a bucket just for the **** for life!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I finished yet another job with the stuff today.

It's a love/hate relationship.


----------

